# slow cooker pork chops recipe?



## Cattle&Cupcakes (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any good pork chop recipes that are made in the crockpot? I'm trying to use my crockpot more these days, and I'm able to find some great recipes at http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/ but she doesn't have any for pork chops. I have a pretty well stocked kitchen, except that I don't have any fresh herbs, since I live way out in the middle of nowhere and Wal-Mart's parsley and cilantro looked very wilted when I went shopping yesterday.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

I don't personally have any recipes, but some that sound good are here:

http://southernfood.about.com/od/crockpotporkchops/Crockpot_Pork_Chops.htm


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

BBQ Pork Chop Supper

7 small red potatoes, cut into quarters
7 medium carrots, cut into 1-inch pieces
8 bone-in pork loin or rib chops (1/2 inch thick and 8 ounces each)
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 bottle (28 ounces) barbecue sauce
1 cup ketchup
1 cup cola
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 

Directions: 
Place potatoes and carrots in a 5-qt. slow cooker. Top with pork chops. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. In a small bowl, combine the barbecue sauce, ketchup, cola and Worcestershire sauce; pour over chops. Cover and cook on low for 8-9 hours or until meat and vegetables are tender.


==========================================================

Tender Pork Chops

1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1-1/2 teaspoons ground mustard
1 teaspoon seasoned salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
6 bone-in pork loin chops (1 inch thick)
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 can (10-1/2 ounces) condensed chicken with rice soup, undiluted 
Directions: 
In a large resealable plastic bag, combine the flour, mustard, seasoned salt and garlic powder. Add pork chops, one at a time, and shake to coat. 
In a large skillet, brown chops in oil on both sides. Place in a 3-qt. slow cooker. Pour soup over pork. Cover and cook on low for 6-7 hours or until tender


----------



## Cattle&Cupcakes (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow. Yummy! Both of those sound wonderful! Thank you!:rock:
Also, the southern cooking site has some great recipes too! 

Now deciding on which one to make!!!


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

We just had spicy orange pork chops last night. I was running late, so we did them on the stovetop, but they're great in the slow cooker:

6-8 boneless pork loin chops
salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
juice and zest of one orange
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons worcestershire sauce 
3 tablespoons corn starch

Season chops with salt and pepper, brown on both sides and place in slow cooker. Wisk cornstarch into 1/2 cup of the chicken broth until smooth. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Pour over chops. Cook on low about 6 hours. Serve over rice with roasted broccoli and cauliflower on the side. Yum!


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

this is super ez to put together and my family LOVES it. I have used pork steaks instead of chops and it comes out great. I also sub chicken for the pork sometimes to change it up.

*Crockpot Porkchops with Dressing *

6-10 Porkchops 
1 Bag of Seasoned Croutons 
1 can Cream of Celery Soup 

Layer in your crockpot in this order: 
1 T Celery Soup 
2/3 c Croutons 
2 porkchops 

Continue layering until your crockpot is full or you run out of ingredients.If you have soup left over, spread it over the top. 

Cook on high for 3-4 hours OR Cook on low for 7-8 hours


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't remember where I found this recipe but I've made it and really like it: Layer applesauce, sauerkraut and chops until you use up the chops or run out of room. It's great as long as you like sauerkraut!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

via media said:


> I don't remember where I found this recipe but I've made it and really like it: Layer applesauce, sauerkraut and chops until you use up the chops or run out of room. It's great as long as you like sauerkraut!



I often dice apple into our kraut when I'm ready to serve it. I never thought to do it in the crockpot. Thanks - we'll have this tonight.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

via media said:


> I don't remember where I found this recipe but I've made it and really like it: Layer applesauce, sauerkraut and chops until you use up the chops or run out of room. It's great as long as you like sauerkraut!


We rinse and drain the kraut first. Then, just mix the kraut and chops in the crockpot and add some apple cider for moisture. About 30 minutes or so before serving, spoon some "lumps" of potato dumpling batter on top of the mess and allow the steam to cook the dumplings.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> We rinse and drain the kraut first. Then, just mix the kraut and chops in the crockpot and add some apple cider for moisture. About 30 minutes or so before serving, spoon some "lumps" of potato dumpling batter on top of the mess and allow the steam to cook the dumplings.


Ah, okay, so you make the gourmet version  

I'd like to try it but I'm not familiar with potato dumplings. I Googled some recipes and they all seem fairly labor-intensive. Do you have anything quick I could mix up, maybe even using potato flakes?

/VM


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

via media said:


> Ah, okay, so you make the gourmet version
> 
> I'd like to try it but I'm not familiar with potato dumplings. I Googled some recipes and they all seem fairly labor-intensive. Do you have anything quick I could mix up, maybe even using potato flakes?
> 
> /VM


This is how I make potato dumplings...itâs kinda by the seat of my pants, so bear with me.

Peel a few raw potatoes and blend them to mush in a blender. In a mixing bowl, mix together the potato slush, salt, pepper, and baking powder (use your best judgment on amounts....sorry). Then, slowly mix in flour until the batter becomes real thick. Thatâs it. 

Options: (1) use Bisquick instead of the flour and baking powder. (2) Substitute potato flakes for some...not all...of the flour.

Good luck!


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, Cabin! I'll give it a try.

/VM


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

3 cups sauerkraut, well drained
2 cups applesauce
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/2 pound sliced bacon, cooked and crumbled
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon ground mustard
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
6 pork chops (1 inch thick)
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/4 teaspoon paprika 


How to fix this recipe... 
In a large bowl, combine sauerkraut, applesauce, broth, bacon, brown sugar and seasonings; spoon into an ungreased 13-in. x 9-in. baking dish. 
In a large skillet, brown pork chops in oil; drain. 
Place chops over the sauerkraut mixture. Sprinkle with paprika. 
Cover and bake at 350Â° for 1 to 1-1/4 hours or until meat is tender and juices run clear.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I cook them overnight and shred, mix with burrito seasoning and serve on homemade tortillas. Three pounds of pork chops will make lunch most of the week for my family.


----------

